# Miscellaneous cat



## Andy (May 23, 2010)

View attachment 1507


----------



## Andy (May 24, 2010)

Ok. Sorry, I don't know how to put them in otherwise, as I know nothing. Could you please tell me how so I quit hotlinking?

Hee hee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOKK8mAkiUI


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 24, 2010)

See the thread at http://forum.psychlinks.ca/psychlin...not-hotlink-to-images-on-other-web-sites.html and in particular

this post and 

these specific step by step instructions


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 25, 2010)

:lol: @ _If I Only Had  a Brain_... I missed that until just now.


----------

